# Insat 4C launch failed...



## Rollercoaster (Jul 10, 2006)

"In a big setback for India the launch of the INSAT 4C satellite has been unsuccessful.

It was launched from Sriharikota in Andhra Pradesh a while back. But shortly after it lifted off, it veered off its projected path, exploding and reportedly falling into the sea.

It was the first satellite being launched from the Indian soil, which is why it would have been a big boost to the space programme.

If it had succeeded, the satellite would have increased capacity for direct-to-home satellite television services, meteorological imaging and digital pictures for improved mapping of the sub-continent."
-NDTV

It is so sad. the first sat to be launched from india had a vehicle faliure. the Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle (GSLV) failed.

i had big hopes. they had delayed it by 45 mins so i thought that there are some probs and it will be delayed for long.

If u see the video on the news u can see that it tilts to the right as soon as it lifts off. i saw it when it was being shown live. my heart missed a beat and i instently was afraid of what happened later. it veered and blew up. so so sad.

I have seen all space launches whenever they happen if i can. for none had i been so sad before.

lets hope for the best that these scientists do better next time. after all it is all electronics and mechanics, which have a tendency of failing when we least expect them to.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 10, 2006)

very very unfortunate news all around!
What happened to this JULY???


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 10, 2006)

this is kind a news so should be in ramdom news.it better fits there


----------



## anispace (Jul 10, 2006)

Actually the scientists self-destructed it themselves since it veered off its projected path.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 11, 2006)

Its so sad , I was so excited about this satellite launch by India.
I m feeling really sad for it.


----------



## nik_for_you (Jul 11, 2006)

buddy failure is way to success


----------



## anispace (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah anyway it was the first failure for GSLV. Its still in its initial stages.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 13, 2006)

ne idea wen will it be ready again n relaunched?
i kno thts its too early to ask but cant resist asking it!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 14, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> ne idea wen will it be ready again n relaunched?
> i kno thts its too early to ask but cant resist asking it!



In Next four months.

Btw. Madhavan Nair is my close relatives.


----------



## Panchu (Jul 15, 2006)

If it goes this way, I don't know how India is gonna complete the "Chandrayan" [Mission To Moon] by 2010!


----------



## pop143 (Jul 17, 2006)

Panchu said:
			
		

> If it goes this way, I don't know how India is gonna complete the "Chandrayan" [Mission To Moon] by 2010!



dont worry chandrayan..wud be a success.....i think..there is also support from nasa, and some other big space research institues all over the world..!! technically..!!


----------



## xenkatesh (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh... thats a great news.. so when might be the next satellite launch?????


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 17, 2006)

Failure is the stepping stone for success. We will succeed next time.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 18, 2006)

the deconstructionist said:
			
		

> Failure is the stepping stone for success. We will succeed next time.



That is the tenth time iam hearing the same proverb over and over.


----------



## Ajatshatru (Jul 18, 2006)

Chandrayan is a sheer waste of money , many communication sat can be launched at that price , can improve in digital broadcasting service , Internet service , telephone service and education too


----------



## elumalai (Jul 21, 2006)

now the DTH service by private sectors is going to get delayed...
like Tata Sky, etc/


----------



## Venom (Jul 22, 2006)

Aww 2nd projectile failure, wake up physics powerhouses, go join the SROs!


----------



## Crossfire (Jul 24, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> "In a big setback for India the launch of the INSAT 4C satellite has been unsuccessful.
> 
> It was launched from Sriharikota in Andhra Pradesh a while back. But shortly after it lifted off, it veered off its projected path, exploding and reportedly falling into the sea.
> 
> ...



yes it is a bad luck for ISRO!!!!!

This is really a bad luck for ISRO!!!!


----------

